# O & W V Rlt



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I know that in the end it all comes down to personal preference but what is the difference in build quality between O&W and RLT? I'm not familiar with either of these watch brands and have spent the past 1/2 hour looking various of each over. In appearance they look somewhat similar with the military styles, particularly the RLT51, the O&W Pilot 3095 and MP 2801 Vintage, being very eye catching to me. I'm not overly keen on chrono's or diving watches personally but I am attracted to the other styles. I sit poised.

PS - This is my 50th post. What happens next? Do fireworks go off and you all leap out from behind my sofa yelling *"surprise!"*?


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

roy use's ollech and wajs as a base for his watches... sometimes.

I've got no rlts but 2 o&w's and they are great in every way


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

some pictures for you


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice watches. I have my eyes on so many at the moment I don't honestly know what to do! I think that a O&W is definitely on the cards though there is one RLT I like as well.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

when I first started out I brought and flipped so many watches it was stupid. all cause the O&W where alittle out my price range but once I bit the bullet I've never looked back


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

To answer your question... IMHO there's no real difference per price point. If you are looking at something in the (for example) Â£150 price point then you won't find any discernable difference in quality between the RLT and the O&W brands. Just buy the style/design you like, and enjoy wearing it!

The real difference is in the after sales service... Take it from me (and most here will agree) that you will get far better service, should you need it, from Roy than you will from O&W and at a far more realistic price. By the way I have 4 RLT's and no longer have any O&W's.... read what you like into that one!

Rob


----------

